

Gave Java & Jira a last chance… disapointed. - captaincrunch
http://www.blue74.com/2011/06/scatter/gave-java-jira-a-last-chance-disapointed/

======
i386
I work for Atlassian (but not on JIRA). Just curious what was wrong with JIRA
other than it being written in Java? Sad your leaving us!

~~~
captaincrunch
The CPU was running at 100% (the java process). Perhaps there is a good reason
for it, but I've not been able to find it yet.

I really like Jira, just unable to get it working without killing the server.

~~~
i386
Wow thats really weird - what version of JIRA are you running?

------
raniskeet
funny. we had better experience with jira than trac (python). try redmine
(ruby).

~~~
captaincrunch
Will do, thanks for the suggestion.

